# No asound.conf. Where is it at???

## raid517

Hi I installed Gentoox (which is just Gentoo with some very minor modifications) on my Xbox.

However dissapointingly a short while after i installed it, I found that there was no digital soud output.

Nonethess after searching around i found this possible solution.

http://forums.shallax.com/viewtopic.php?t=2778&highlight=digital.

The problem is that I don't have a file in /etc/ called:

/etc/asound.conf/

I do have a similarly named file in:

/usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsasound.confd/

So what gives?

Has anyone got any idea what file I should be editing?

GJ

----------

## sternklang

Hi,

As far as I know there's no such file in the current release of alsa. You might want to read the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide for details on how alsa works in Gentoo. I know nothing of Gentoox, but I can't imagine the distributor changed the alsa setup that much.

----------

## 01mf02

You simply have to create the file mentioned in the post on the Shallax forums. It's as easy as that.

----------

